# Disoriented Pigeon



## dyangi (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi,

I just found a very out of it pigeon on my sidewalk sitting on the sidewalk and I was able to scoop the pigeon up with no problem. I live in an area with a huge volume of wild coyotes and just didn't feel right leaving the pigeon sitting there out in the open with no protection. We recently had a female pigeon make nest next to our front door of our condo on the 3rd floor so I brought the "sick" one up to our floor. He/She is hanging out on the same ledge the nest is on, and the nest "mom" seems to be ignoring the bird. I don't know what else to do. Does anyone have advice?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Could you bring the pigeon inside your condo for the night and keep it warm?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. I wouldn't leave this new pigeon out on the ledge. You were able to catch it easily which indicates that it has some problems. Can you fix up a cardboard box with an old towel or T-shirt in the bottom and put the new bird in the box and bring it inside? 

We need you to have a look in the mouth of the bird for any signs of canker (cheesy looking growths) and also to check the body for any wounds.

Please keep us posted and thank you so much for helping this pigeon.

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Dyangi,
If you can bring the bird in tonight, that would be wonderful. We're going to be having some pretty stiff breezes tonight and maybe some rain. It'll get near freezing tonight and is supposed to go below freezing tomorrow. This little bird will have trouble staying safe and alive with our weather. 
PS. I'm in the Lakewood area, where in Denver are you?


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

hi dyangi, out of it you say? could be very dehydrated, please bring it inside, let it warm up for a while and then give it some water in small bowl.


----------



## dyangi (Apr 19, 2007)

dyangi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just found a very out of it pigeon on my sidewalk sitting on the sidewalk and I was able to scoop the pigeon up with no problem. I live in an area with a huge volume of wild coyotes and just didn't feel right leaving the pigeon sitting there out in the open with no protection. We recently had a female pigeon make nest next to our front door of our condo on the 3rd floor so I brought the "sick" one up to our floor. He/She is hanging out on the same ledge the nest is on, and the nest "mom" seems to be ignoring the bird. I don't know what else to do. Does anyone have advice?


ok so I brought he/she inside. 
I have he/she on my hand very content to sit here and be warm now what?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi,
More savvy pigeon folks will be on soon, but for now . . .
Offer it some nice clean water in a dish a couple of inches deep, and offer some bird seed if you have some, if not, then unpopped popcorn (not the microwave or flavor kinds), plain rice grains, or even thawed plain peas or corn (unseasoned). Make it a nice little place to stay for the night, a little nest as it were, and cover a part of the box so it can have some dark as well as light places. Pigeons seem to enjoy perching on flat things. Maybe in a part of the box, place a piece of brick or rock to serve as a perch platform.


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

dyangi can you tell if this pigeon is an adult? what color are its eyes, what color are its feet? trying to determine if it is still a squeaker or an adult, if it is not a squeaker (a baby) then the pigeon is very likely sick which is why you are able to grab it and it sits passively on your hand. when they are young they are not as fearful of humans and may allow you this closeness, but i am sure it is still not feeling very well.

how long have you been warming up the pigeon? please do not give it any liquids or food until its core temperature warms up, give it about an hour before you give water. also, add a smidgen of sugar and a smidgen of salt to the water and mix it well.

how are the poops? are they runny? what color are they?

feel the pigeons chest area, is the keel very prominent? the keel is blade like bone that you can feel in the chest area.

please do not feed for a few hours or if you are going to sleep now, wait to feed until morning.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Do you have a box, pet carrier or small cage that you could put a heating pad in? Set pad on low with a couple of towels on top and enough room for the pigeon to move off if it wants.

If no heating pad, at least a container with some papers or towels where it could spend the night. 

You could make up a cup of tepid/warm water with a small pinch of salt and pinch of sugar dissolved and offer some in a small container about a half an inch or so deep. Dip his beak in but don't cover his nostrils. Hopefully, he will drink on his own. Pigeons drink like they are drinking through a straw.

Tomorrow, you could offer some seeds.

Others will be along with more helpful comments.

Thank you for taking in this pigeon! I'm sure he appreciates your kindness too!

Shi


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

if you could, instead of rice, offer some peas and lentils (high nutrition seeds). and thanks for bringing the pigeon inside.


----------

